

Google Plus - approx 100 million users as of 2012-02-16 - weinerk

<p><pre><code>  Google Plus - approx 100 million users as of 2012-02-16
  
  I am just following up on research from Paul Allen 
  https://plus.google.com/117388252776312694644/posts/bGJPTALDkDe
  http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2747710
  
  I added a couple more recent samples (threw out a few names)
  
  
  | Date:      |  07/09/11 |   09/21/11 |   09/25/11 |   10/02/11 |   11/11/11 |    02/16/12 |
  | Approx:    | 4,700,000 | 29,372,543 | 41,308,415 | 45,942,757 | 53,690,671 | 111,501,048 |
  |            |           |            |            |            |            |             |
  | Maring     |         9 |         50 |         65 |         72 |         91 |         210 |
  | Shireman   |        12 |         43 |         59 |         65 |         74 |         135 |
  | Toepfer    |        13 |         68 |         79 |         88 |        101 |         181 |
  | Fredenburg |         3 |         23 |         35 |         39 |         49 |         105 |
  | Louderback |         4 |         38 |         53 |         58 |         62 |         111 |
  | Wilcoxen   |         8 |         20 |         40 |         48 |         51 |         112 |
  | Lewter     |         6 |         23 |         30 |         33 |         42 |         103 |
  | McTigue    |         9 |         49 |         61 |         65 |         74 |         156 |</code></pre>
======
hacker_jumper
Impressive, but are they active? Google now makes you sign up for gmail and
activates a google plus account even if you create a new youtube account. I
think its youtube which is pushing it given more and more footage is being
uploaded every minute - you need accounts to do so! and there's a host of
other google services people are interested in too, so the line is blury.

But well done to Google anyway, still impressive signing up more people no
matter what product.

~~~
brudgers
Certainly that is the case with my plus account.

I have a plus account because I have a gmail account which is pretty much
exclusively used for my Facebook account (Facebook runs in it's own exclusive
Ubuntu VM).

------
AlanNowogrodski
Yea, agree...100m signups means nothing. They are forcing you to signup. I
want to know how many people visit Google+ at least once a week. That number
is gotta be sad.

------
dreamdu5t
What percentage even have a profile pic selected or have posted a single thing
to their plus profile?

~~~
keecham
I know my one and only post was to ask if anyone out there was even using it.

And... no one replied.

